# How do you sell your gear?



## bykes (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello all.

New to the forum, but I've been a long time visitor to the site. I'm sorry if this has been discussed before, but I'm having a tough time selling some gear. I'm trying to sell my canon ef-s 17-55. I've had it up on Craigslist for a few weeks with about 1 or 2 interested in buying that have backed out of at the last minute. I really don't want to put it on ebay to avoid fees.

I was just curious if anyone knew of any other outlets to sell used gear. 

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## zwilliamson (Sep 20, 2012)

The FredMiranda buy/sell forums are pretty awesome, a lot of very active users. There is a small fee to be able to upload and sell, but I've purchased a bit of gear there, no bad experiences.

If you want to stick with Craigslist, try taking really awesome pictures of the gear and insist on dealing with people over the phone instead of email. That usually get's rid of anyone who isn't serious about buying.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 20, 2012)

I've sold all my gear on Craigslist and had great results so far. Usually I get a good quantity of replies, some serious, some not just lowballing. I posted my Canon 50D and within 5 minutes got a call from a guy who wanted to meet up and purchase it. I was at work but had him meet me at a local Starbucks, sold the camera and was back with a pocket full of cash all during my work break! I am not sure where you are located. I'm located in Los Angeles. Location likely does play a part in the supply and demand, not only in buying but in selling. Ebay isn't all too bad sometimes for convenience/less hassle.

Good luck!


----------



## bykes (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm going to give FredMiranda thing a try. Just no luck with craigslist. Just scammers and people who are not serious about buying reply to my ad there.

Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2012)

I use CL exclusively. You need to decide what you're willing to take. Personally, I only buy for 70% or less of the current new item price. I've had good luck selling at 75-80% of new. Include good pics in your ad, product -type pics ('seamless' white background, a piece of paper works just crop tight). Ask for a phone number in the reply.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 20, 2012)

A tip: When selling your gear through CL or any other such source, choose to meet somewhere public. I personally choose Starbucks and insist they come in to meet once they arrive because there is security video feed for authorities in case someone chooses to do something crazy like make a run for it once they've inspected your gear. You have to be covered when you're selling a body or an L lens etc.


----------



## traveller (Sep 20, 2012)

How about if you're selling all of your gear and switching to Nikon?


----------



## SteveCSmith (Sep 20, 2012)

Tammy said:


> A tip: When selling your gear through CL or any other such source, choose to meet somewhere public. I personally choose Starbucks and insist they come in to meet once they arrive because there is security video feed for authorities in case someone chooses to do something crazy like make a run for it once they've inspected your gear. You have to be covered when you're selling a body or an L lens etc.



Good advice. Craigslist is full of bargain hunters (like me . I've done well buying and selling on craigslist, but some things take longer than others. Unless you're dumping, you may need to wait a month or more (assuming you are in or close to a major metro area - rural could be even harder and force you to a national market). Took me almost 2 months to get someone who actually followed through to sell a 50mm 1.4.

Agreed on a phone number... also gives you a little more of a "solid contact" in case someone is trying to scam you. There are some things I only post a phone number for, no email - definitely filters out the tire kickers.


----------



## kennephoto (Sep 20, 2012)

I am trying to sell my 17-55 2.8 IS as well, lots of hits but it's people wanting it for 500 bucks which is annoying. I second the phone number thing I have been using that a lot more now. Still get a lot of people who aren't very serious, I had a guy offer me a 18-55 and cash.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 20, 2012)

zwilliamson said:


> The FredMiranda buy/sell forums are pretty awesome, a lot of very active users. There is a small fee to be able to upload and sell, but I've purchased a bit of gear there, no bad experiences.
> 
> If you want to stick with Craigslist, try taking really awesome pictures of the gear and insist on dealing with people over the phone instead of email. That usually get's rid of anyone who isn't serious about buying.


Yep, I've done both. Personally I prefer buying my gear of FredMiranda (I think every lens I own was bought there) because I generally trust other photographers to rate their gear accurately.

For selling, I've done both, but I've gotten faster turnaround on CL. But, that's what being near a big city (DC) will do for you. If I was more rural, I'd probably have to rely on Ebay or FM.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 20, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use CL exclusively. You need to decide what you're willing to take. Personally, I only buy for 70% or less of the current new item price. I've had good luck selling at 75-80% of new. Include good pics in your ad, product -type pics ('seamless' white background, a piece of paper works just crop tight). Ask for a phone number in the reply.



LOL. Now I know why I feel the resell value of my gears were so bad.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Sep 20, 2012)

I use CL exclusively. You need to decide what you're willing to take. Personally, I only buy for 70% or less of the current new item price. I've had good luck selling at 75-80% of new. Include good pics in your ad, product -type pics ('seamless' white background, a piece of paper works just crop tight). Ask for a phone number in the reply.


I use the same method as Neuro above: CL all the way. Ebay works if you're patient and don't mind shipping, paying Ebay fee and Paypal fees...and maybe getting less for your items.
Craigslist has its inherited security concerns with selling expensive items: 
I use these guidelines for CL:
1. Never bring a buyer to your home. Meet at a local busy business like Starbucks, etc.
2. Never ship any item and expect to get paid.
3. Talk to the buyer on the phone before you meet.
4. Be honest about the condition of your item.
5. Be realistic about what your fair price is and what the market will bare.
6. Cash only or trade, never a check, cashiers check or money order.
7. Bring a friend if possible to witness the transaction.

Good luck.


----------



## superotaku78 (Sep 20, 2012)

I sold a 7D, Sigma 30mm 1.4, and Tamron 17-50mm VC, in less than a week on CL when I upgraded to my now dead :'( 5D Mark II. I was amazed how easy it was to sell camera equipment and how many legit offers I received.


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Sep 20, 2012)

For as much money as I can get ;D


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 20, 2012)

bykes said:


> Hello all.
> 
> New to the forum, but I've been a long time visitor to the site. I'm sorry if this has been discussed before, but I'm having a tough time selling some gear. I'm trying to sell my canon ef-s 17-55. I've had it up on Craigslist for a few weeks with about 1 or 2 interested in buying that have backed out of at the last minute. I really don't want to put it on ebay to avoid fees.
> 
> ...



I sold my 17-55 a couple months ago on Ebay and netted about 750. The fees may be higher, but the market is a lot bigger too.


----------



## JPL_1020 (Sep 20, 2012)

bykes said:


> Hello all.
> 
> New to the forum, but I've been a long time visitor to the site. I'm sorry if this has been discussed before, but I'm having a tough time selling some gear. I'm trying to sell my canon ef-s 17-55. I've had it up on Craigslist for a few weeks with about 1 or 2 interested in buying that have backed out of at the last minute. I really don't want to put it on ebay to avoid fees.
> 
> ...



If you have no luck with Craigslist, go to this forum site: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/. Just read the forum rules, and get yourself established - no fees or charges. 
I would say 90-95% of the members are canon users (from amateurs to pros), so you should be able to sell you lens quick as long as you price it fairly. Payment wise, you'll have to set up a paypal account. 

I mostly sell on this website, if not CL.


----------



## robbymack (Sep 20, 2012)

Timely post. I too have some gear up on craigslist but should try fred miranda as well.


----------



## preppyak (Sep 20, 2012)

Random Orbits said:


> I sold my 17-55 a couple months ago on Ebay and netted about 750. The fees may be higher, but the market is a lot bigger too.


Yeah, the beauty of Ebay is you tend to get the highest selling price...but, the fees cut into that. That's why its down the list for me unless I need to move something quickly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 20, 2012)

I usually end up selling on ebay, but sold my 5D Mark II on Craigslist a couple of days back.
A tip for selling on ebay ... Set a fair price, have awsome photos and a description that shows you know the lens.
Then, sell for a fixed price. The fees are much lower. I am normally able to sell for enough extra on ebay to cover their fees and then some. If you follow the Paypal Rules, you are covered from scammers.
Fred Miranda sellers typically get a lot less than ebay sellers, and end up paying the Paypal fees. There is no protection from scammers, so its the riskiest way to sell.


----------



## bp (Sep 20, 2012)

JPL_1020 said:


> go to this forum site: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/.



I'll second this. Have bought and sold a LOT of gear there, with great success. I just sold my 100-400 yesterday, for the same price I paid for it (listing was up for less than a day). While back, I sold a 50L (again, for the same price I'd paid about a month earlier), in 22 minutes.

When you're brand new to the forum marketplace, people can be a bit wary of you. Once you've built up some feedback, it's no longer an issue. Also, on the buying side, it's very important to check their feedback - I've never been ripped off, but every now and then of course, you hear stories


----------



## HughHowey (Sep 20, 2012)

Speaking of selling gear, my brand new 5D3 just came in! $3,200, and I don't take it out of the box! ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I use CL exclusively. You need to decide what you're willing to take. Personally, I only buy for 70% or less of the current new item price. I've had good luck selling at 75-80% of new. Include good pics in your ad, product -type pics ('seamless' white background, a piece of paper works just crop tight). Ask for a phone number in the reply.
> ...



Indeed. But, I should say that buying used is how I 'test drive' lenses. I've re-sold far more used lenses than I've kept (in one case buying a new copy of the lens, but that was the 24-105, which was break even at the kit lens price) - that's why I only buy 'cheap'. I get to try the lens for as long as I want, and usually for no net cost (and several times, net gain!). Plus, I can afford to wait for the good deal, and have cash to jump on it when I see it.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Great idea to try some gears. I want to try some lenses which I don't really need. Maybe this is a good way to let me try them. Thanks for sharing the idea.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 21, 2012)

bykes said:


> Hello all.
> 
> New to the forum, but I've been a long time visitor to the site. I'm sorry if this has been discussed before, but I'm having a tough time selling some gear. I'm trying to sell my canon ef-s 17-55. I've had it up on Craigslist for a few weeks with about 1 or 2 interested in buying that have backed out of at the last minute. I really don't want to put it on ebay to avoid fees.
> 
> ...



Craiglist

Good Friends

Evil Bay

Fred Miranda

Lastly, Pawn Shops.


----------



## emag (Sep 21, 2012)

For the record, I'll plug FredMiranda. Bought a few things there. Another site I do business with is Astromart - heavy on astronomy stuff (duh) but photo gear is on there also. Bought and sold astro gear and bought photo gear several times there. One time fee for membership, though.


----------



## elflord (Sep 21, 2012)

bykes said:


> Hello all.
> 
> New to the forum, but I've been a long time visitor to the site. I'm sorry if this has been discussed before, but I'm having a tough time selling some gear. I'm trying to sell my canon ef-s 17-55. I've had it up on Craigslist for a few weeks with about 1 or 2 interested in buying that have backed out of at the last minute. I really don't want to put it on ebay to avoid fees.
> 
> ...


I've used fredmiranda and am quite happy with it. No such luck with craigslist, just got lowballers, bottom feeders and flakes.


----------



## Promature (Sep 21, 2012)

Are you talking 17-55 f2.8? If so, and it's in good condition, I'm willing to pay $750 for it (Canon refurb price minus 20%).


----------



## elflord (Sep 21, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I am normally able to sell for enough extra on ebay to cover their fees and then some. If you follow the Paypal Rules, you are covered from scammers.
> Fred Miranda sellers typically get a lot less than ebay sellers, and end up paying the Paypal fees. There is no protection from scammers, so its the riskiest way to sell.



Last I checked, and last time we discussed this, this was not true. If, as a fredmiranda seller, you use paypal non-gift, the paypal agreement provides the same level of protection from scammers that it provides to those who use their service via ebay. 

It is true that the fredmiranda site itself does not provide any protection. In general, it is as risky or safe as the method that you use to collect payment given the parties with whom you transact. Much like ebay, it's possible to check the bona-fides of counterparties. Since it's a forum, you can also check if your trading partners appear to be legit (e.g. do they participate in the forum outside of trading gear ? Do they have a professional website or a flickr or smugmug page ?)

Ultimately, how "risky" the different methods are is an empirical question (e.g. what is the expected loss per transaction for a buyer/seller for each method ?) I don't believe anyone has posted much in the way of hard facts on this (here or anywhere else).


----------



## michi (Sep 21, 2012)

If you are near a large population center, Craigslist is fantastic. It has definitely gotten worse over the years though. People want ridiculously high money when selling and too little when buying and you have all the scammers. But it's still the best way in my opinion. When selling, pick a air price, and be willing to drop a little further. I think it's psychological, if you drop the price a little, the other person thinks they were able to work themselves a deal and they will buy. I have gotten so many great deals buying and selling on Craigslist, it's worth the effort.


----------



## SteveCSmith (Sep 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Indeed. But, I should say that buying used is how I 'test drive' lenses. I've re-sold far more used lenses than I've kept (in one case buying a new copy of the lens, but that was the 24-105, which was break even at the kit lens price) - that's why I only buy 'cheap'. I get to try the lens for as long as I want, and usually for no net cost (and several times, net gain!). Plus, I can afford to wait for the good deal, and have cash to jump on it when I see it.



LOL - Yep, the Craigslist "rental". Great way to go!


----------



## notapro (Sep 21, 2012)

I have used craigslist exclusively. As others have mentioned, certain factors help, such as selling in a large metropolitan area (in Chicago here) and requiring a telephone number for contact.

I also agree very much with others here on how helpful it is to have good-looking photographs of what your are selling. I get top results for listings with photographs where DOF is shallow (I use a 50mm f/1.2L for CL photos). Naturally, meeting in a public place is recommended. To avoid lowballers, I include a line in my listings to the effect of "price is firm".


----------



## ssan (Sep 21, 2012)

I've had very good luck with CL so far. Sold a couple of point & shoots, lenses, cell phones and a monopod to a cop who showed up in uniform in his police car, paid cash and left. Most recently I sold my 50D to someone who wanted me to meet him closer to where he's at (45 minute drive for me) and he actually paid more than I was asking to cover gas.

I'm surprised that I haven't sold my EF-S 10-22mm yet (lots of lowballers though) since I listed it at the same time as the 50D body. I was confident the demand for the lens would be much higher than a 4-year-old camera body. Haven't got lucky yet.


----------



## bykes (Sep 26, 2012)

ssan said:


> I've had very good luck with CL so far. Sold a couple of point & shoots, lenses, cell phones and a monopod to a cop who showed up in uniform in his police car, paid cash and left. Most recently I sold my 50D to someone who wanted me to meet him closer to where he's at (45 minute drive for me) and he actually paid more than I was asking to cover gas.
> 
> I'm surprised that I haven't sold my EF-S 10-22mm yet (lots of lowballers though) since I listed it at the same time as the 50D body. I was confident the demand for the lens would be much higher than a 4-year-old camera body. Haven't got lucky yet.



I hear what your sayin. It's suprising what sells and what doesn't. Apparently the Canon 17-55 is one of that doesn't sell!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 26, 2012)

bykes said:


> Apparently the Canon 17-55 is one of that doesn't sell!



I sold mine the day after I listed it on CL (and that was only because we couldn't fine a mutually agreeable time on the day I posted the ad).


----------



## dstppy (Sep 26, 2012)

I've STILL got to finish my ads.

All the pics are taken -- I'm just hoping I'm not in the market for a reality check on price.


----------



## DigitalDivide (Sep 26, 2012)

What about KEH? I have had only positive experiences both buying and selling used gear with them. Their buyers visit cities around the US from time to time, so it may be worth checking if they will be coming to your area anytime soon.

I attended one of these sessions, and they surprised me by offering more than I expected for the items I brought - more even than their automated website valuation tool quoted. Of course they have to make a profit so they will turn around and sell for more than they paid me, but I was very happy with their valuation. They pay in cash on the spot, so there is zero risk and you always have the option to say no if you think you can do better elsewhere.

The gear I sold was all old Bronica MF stuff in very good condition, mostly ETRSi E or EII lenses that I was upgrading to the PE series for those that know this manufacturer. I'm not sure how their valuations for recent Canon equipment would stack up against CL or fleaBay, but if they set up shop close by it certainly is convenient.


----------



## AJ (Sep 26, 2012)

kijiji

Be sure to state in your ad: cash only, local pickup, I do not ship, lowballers don't bother trying.

And yes you should take photos of the actual lens for sale. Don't use photos pilfered from the net.


----------



## bykes (Sep 26, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> bykes said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the Canon 17-55 is one of that doesn't sell!
> ...



I've sold plenty of things on Craig's list that sold immediately in my area. Mostly furniture. I guess I need to be patient.


----------



## señor Steve (Sep 26, 2012)

+1 for CL

I have had great experiences both buying and selling. It has been nice to see people willing to bend over backwards to make sure I have been satisfied both buying and selling gear. At least in Austin, I deal with more congenial people than at camera stores. I always meet at a Starbucks or similar.


----------



## dstppy (Sep 26, 2012)

This thread's re-inspired me to get off my duff and get the writeups done tonight.

For one or two items, I've decided to state the price is firm (because I'm not really certain I want to sell them). On others that I have decided to be a little flexible on, is it enough to not state it's firm?

Is it even worth mentioning not to lowball, or just outright ignore the responses?


----------



## preppyak (Sep 26, 2012)

dstppy said:


> This thread's re-inspired me to get off my duff and get the writeups done tonight.
> 
> For one or two items, I've decided to state the price is firm (because I'm not really certain I want to sell them). On others that I have decided to be a little flexible on, is it enough to not state it's firm?
> 
> Is it even worth mentioning not to lowball, or just outright ignore the responses?


People are gonna low-ball you no matter what you put in your listing, just ignore them. But, coming off harsh might actually scare a real buyer away.

All I do is list the condition, reason why I'm selling, and then state the price and that the deal is cash only, local pickup. If you decide to be flexible on price, wait a few days, then add that to the description when you renew the listing. No reason to encourage lowball offers from the start.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 26, 2012)

.
I just drop a hint on that CanonRumors Forum site, sit back and wait for the offers to roll in!!

Oops.

As George Costanza said: "Was that wrong? Should I not have done that? I tell you, I gotta plead ignorance on this thing, because if anyone had said anything to me at all when I first started here that that sort of thing is frowned upon... you know...."

Seriously, CL now that I'm in a metro area again. Up in the Sierra foothills, not much market for L glass!


----------



## Promature (Sep 26, 2012)

My offer of $750 for the 17-55 f2.8 still stands. Won't last long though if it becomes available on Canon's refurb site.


----------



## bykes (Sep 27, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> I just drop a hint on that CanonRumors Forum site, sit back and wait for the offers to roll in!!
> 
> Oops.
> ...



Yeah, I could see how I pulled a Costanza . But if it works then that lens gets a good home and I do t have to deal with all the emails from spammers and scammers on CL.


----------



## dstppy (Sep 27, 2012)

preppyak said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > This thread's re-inspired me to get off my duff and get the writeups done tonight.
> ...


That's what I was thinking. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Brendon (Sep 27, 2012)

I have used Amazon marketplace many time for selling gear. Just like ebay, you will lose a few percent for Amazon's cut but I've sold several lenses for very near new prices.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Sep 27, 2012)

I go to one of 2-3 local shops that do trade-ins, and trade the equipment for either new or used equipment.

The shops pay less than I would get selling the lenses directly to other photographers, but it saves me some headaches.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 27, 2012)

.
So there is no misunderstanding. My comment wasn't about anyone or what they may or may not be doing. It was just a dumb joke. If a piece of equipment gets moved around because of a discussion here, that's great. I'm not a moderator here -- and I don't even play one on TV. (Another dumb joke!)




bykes said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Sep 27, 2012)

I have sold stuff on CL with no issues, expensive guitar included. 

In addition to that excellent advice already given (cash only, meet inside a public place, etc...), write up a bill of sale, make two copies and both of you sign and date it in blue ink. 

Something like this,
------------
I, <your name> sell my Canon 10-22 EF-S lens, serial number <######> to <buyer name>, AS IS.
-------------

The "AS IS" protects you (in my state anyway) from the buyer assuming any warranty is expressed or implied. No buyer should have a problem signing this, it protects you both.


----------



## dstppy (Oct 4, 2012)

So, I'm at almost a week of having stuff up (CL), and I refreshed it once. I got one reply, which I took as phishing (asked if I was sure about condition of item and there were SEVERAL clear pictures and if it was still available just after posting) so I let it go without a response.

Today I got two identical messages from a similarly named guy/email at gmail but it said that the e-mail only traced back to CL's server.

Since I asked for a phone number in the first response, and these don't appear to be written in clear English; is it better to give a pass on these?

Is there a way to respond (didn't see one) with a hidden address like Ebay does?

Thanks folks.


----------



## bykes (Oct 4, 2012)

dstppy said:


> So, I'm at almost a week of having stuff up (CL), and I refreshed it once. I got one reply, which I took as phishing (asked if I was sure about condition of item and there were SEVERAL clear pictures and if it was still available just after posting) so I let it go without a response.
> 
> Today I got two identical messages from a similarly named guy/email at gmail but it said that the e-mail only traced back to CL's server.
> 
> ...



I get a lot of those too. They say things like. "Is your item still available?" They don't mention what you are selling at all and aren't written in proper english. They are tempting to respond too. Especially since I'm not getting any legit offers.

Just ignore them and only respond if the person says they live in the area or mentions what you are selling in their initial email.

Lots of scammers and spammers on CL.


----------



## dstppy (Oct 4, 2012)

dilbert said:


> I find try to find a direct family member that will appreciate it for free.



I used to do that (TVs, Computers, Cameras) and everyone would get a free upgrade 

Married now, have to recoup the funds before I'm allowed to buy a Mk3 :


----------



## superotaku78 (Oct 4, 2012)

I just sold a 24-105, 430EXII, Sigma 50mm 1.4, and a new Xbox 360 (bought with credit card points that were going to expire) in less than a week on Kijiji, CL, and a local forum. All cash deals where I met the buyer at a neutral location. Check market value and make sure you're not expecting too much for what you're selling. Also, indicate in your ad that you will not be responding to lowball offers.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 4, 2012)

.
That reminds me -- you really can (perhaps should) give things away sometimes. A woman on CL locally was looking for items for a photography class she was going to give for children this past summer. I gave her a bunch of expired B&W film, couple of old compact film cameras and a couple of Yashica rangefinders -- and a light meter.

The caveat is to make sure it's a legitimate organization. They'll give you a letter for charitable donation to a tax-exempt organization if you want it for tax purposes.

Makes me happy to know there will be some teens in a few years taking pictures with iPhones -- but who also know how to use a rangefinder and film!





dilbert said:


> I find try to find a direct family member that will appreciate it for free.


----------



## dstppy (Oct 4, 2012)

superotaku78 said:


> Check market value and make sure you're not expected too much for what you're selling. Also, indicate in your ad that you will not be responding to lowball offers.



I tried to kill two birds with one stone here:
Listed at what basically people were asking for used (high IMO)
Only going to respond to people with reasonable ballpark offers (e.g. where a 'meet in the middle' price is something I'm comfortable with)

I think it may be the region I selected; there's another nearby that's probably more popular, but I wanted to give a realistic expectation as to location.


----------



## birdman (Oct 8, 2012)

Amazon is an excellent choice for dumping gear at higher prices .... but be prepared to be bent over and violated with their commission structure (9%). Fred Miranda is a very liquid market IF you have some feedback. Otherwise, the guys on the forums tend to not trust anyone. i can't blame them with all the scams going on


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 11, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use CL exclusively. You need to decide what you're willing to take. Personally, I only buy for 70% or less of the current new item price. I've had good luck selling at 75-80% of new. Include good pics in your ad, product -type pics ('seamless' white background, a piece of paper works just crop tight). Ask for a phone number in the reply.



+1....on CL. I recently sold my 50mm f1.4. I posted at 3:30PM and the lens is sold by 6:30PM same day. The lens sold at $290 - current price tag for NEW is $360.

As Neuro mentioned....you need to know current market price and don't expect to get 90% of new. Under html, post 5-6 clear decent size pictures - make your decripstion short and clear. The main things are PICTURES & SELLING PRICE.


----------



## dstppy (Oct 11, 2012)

I got a slight nibble on one thing 

I think my problem is I need to post on a more active board that's a bordering region (sorta dumb because I'm 1mi from the other region).

I don't think you can move region, only remove and repost on CL, right?


----------



## hippoeater (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, +1 for CL as well. I've had some amazingly good experiences and luck selling stuff on there. Met some great people but have dealt with some incredibly annoying people that will offer you disgustingly low prices on equipment.

I was recently selling my 50mm 1.2 on there and had someone offer me 400 for it...ended up selling it to someone for 1100 tho, so turned out pretty good.

Having a hard time getting rid of my 100mm 2.8 L macro on there tho :/ Been listed for 2 weeks now with 0 interest. Priced it at 800 with a free B+W UV filter, original receipt from BHphoto (was only purchased 45 days ago) and all the contents and accessories :/

Oh well, we'll see how it goes when I bump it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 11, 2012)

dstppy said:


> I don't think you can move region, only remove and repost on CL, right?



No, you cannot move a post. But why remove? Just post on more than one board. Normally, the buyer travels to the seller, but if you post in a board that's a distance from you, be prepared for some push back from a buyer on travel, which is reasonable. Someone from New Hampshire posted an ad on the Boston board, and agreed to drive down to Boston (where I am) to make the sale.


----------



## willis (Oct 11, 2012)

Would someone link CL to this? Would like to check it out.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 11, 2012)

CL = Craigslist.


----------



## rocketdesigner (Oct 17, 2012)

notapro said:


> To avoid lowballers, I include a line in my listings to the effect of "price is firm".



My standard CL signature:

Price is firm, local sale only, cash only. Calls only, no emails


----------



## dstppy (Oct 17, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you can move region, only remove and repost on CL, right?
> ...



I live 4 miles from the border of the other region  I ended up removing/readding two as a trial. Their site said don't post in multiple regions, so I figured I'd play by the rules 

I haven't had any more nibbles, so I'm going to probably switch strategies and put up firm prices instead of 'what everyone asks for' and wait for them to try and negotiate.


----------

